
Bitcoin Roundtable Consensus - chejazi
https://medium.com/@bitcoinroundtable/bitcoin-roundtable-consensus-266d475a61ff
======
abcampbell
Good to see the community is working through the technical (and political
challenges) for the future of bitcoin.

At the same time, the level of technical jargon being batted around highlights
how far bitcoin is from being money.

Look at the first point of agreement. As long as "SegWit forks" are still
important news for Bitcoin, it will not be money.

"We understand that SegWit continues to be developed actively as a soft-fork
and is likely to proceed towards release over the next two months, as
originally scheduled."

